

TechStars: Boulder Demo Day from the Cheap Seats - failquicker
http://boulder.me/techstars-demo-day-from-the-cheap-seats/

======
kno
I wonder why Techstars and companies get so little coverage, Comments and
Upvotes on HN.

~~~
failquicker
I think it depends. I've seen some decent discussion of TechStars on here
before. I'm sure there is a Harvard and Yale aspect to it it as well. But
overall I think that HN is a fairly impartial site. I would be much more
inclined to think that people just didn't like the article then think they
were boycotting TechStars.

~~~
kno
I globally agree on HN fairness, was just curious on recent posts.

~~~
failquicker
In this specific case, there was a better article from TechCrunch covering the
same info. I just didn't see it before submitting. Also, it was upvoted quite
decently.

